# Audouinella. Please advise!



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

I have this growing mostly on my java ferns on drift wood. I *think* it's Audouinella because I do regular water changes and dose macros and micros. I don't have a lot of iron. And I have two diy 2 liter bottles of CO2 going on a 15 gallon tank with CFL 4 wpg for 6 hours a day. Yes, I know this is "old school" lighting but I can't afford better right now. I think it's unstable CO2 levels and hence, according to the algae guide on this website, Audouinella.

Two bottles of DIY CO2 sounds about right for a 15 gallon aquarium, doesn't it?

My questions for trying to get rid of the algae without cutting up my java ferns are:

1. Should I _still_ dose Excell even with the amount of CO2 I've already got going? Should I add a THIRD CO2 reactor until it goes away??
a. What plants or livestock (I have no inverts in this tank) might the Excell harm? I have banjo cats, whiptail catfish, ottos, and loaches.

2. Will turning off the lights and covering the tank for a few days help kill the Audouinella?

3. Would it be safer to take the driftwood with the java ferns out and squirt with hydrogen peroxide or should I do it directly in the tank?
a. What could doing it directly in the tank harm?

4. Is there anything I can do to prevent it in the future besides getting pressurized CO2 (which I also can't afford right now)?


----------

